# Molly with small fuzzy lump behind fin?



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

1. Size of tank? 24 gallon

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? 0
c. Nitrate? 20ppm
d. pH, KH and GH? i have hard water
e. Test kit? API Ammonia kit

3. Temperature? 77

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? the gravel and filter, two months. Changed them from a 10 gallon to the 24 gallon two weeks ago.

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?
There are three guppies, two female, one male, about an inch, anf four mollies, one male, about an inch and a half. Ive had them about two weeks. there are also two mystery snails about an inch wide.

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? they were the first in this tank.

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? Fake plants, marimo ball, java moss
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? gravel
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? terracotta pot, large shell, boiled, cleaned and used in all of my tanks for over a year.

9. a. Filtration? 25 gallon
b. Heater? 25 gallon adjustable

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? 10 hours, two 13 watt energy saver bulbs
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? No.

11. a. Water change schedule? about 40% every three days.
b. Volume of water changed? 30-40%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Tap water
d. Water conditioner used? APT stress coat
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? every time there is a water change

12. Foods? Tetra Min tropical granules [sinking]
How often are they fed? about 15 granules twice a day

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? two days ago, my white molly started shimmying, and the next day was doing it even more. Yesterday i notices a small lump behind her fin, that was slightly fuzzy. I did a whopping 80% w/c, and she stopped shimmying so much, except once in a while. Today it got bigger, I just separated her, though i have no other tank cycled, i have her in a goldfish bowl, with an air stone and a small heater, in AQ salted water. I am willing to to as many water changes as it takes to keep ammonia down. Someone told me about ammonia chips? What are they?
b. Appearance of poop? small, segmented peices
c. Appearance of gills? nothing different

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? 
b. What meds were used?

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary. 




The video isnt that great, its better on my phone, but maybe you can see it!


Also, if this requires medicine on top of the AQ salt, the medication i have is called Betta Revive, and is claims it prevents and controls protozoan, bacterial an d fungal diseases. What is your experience with this?
[the ingredients listed are as follows; water, neomycin sulfate <10%, methylene blue <5%, proprietary polymer mixture, buffers, EDTA, Malachite green chloride<.01%, cyanocobalamin and electrolytes]
Im not entirely sure you can see the spot, so im going to be trying to take another one!

​​


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

White Molly Spot, vid 2 - YouTube

another video..you can see the spot at 9-10 seconds and at 15 seconds. 

and here are two photos..hope it helps..


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

The spot is smaller today. I think I'm doing everything right...right?
Could somebody please reply?


----------

